# The Journey of a Cripple Man



## trentd (Mar 12, 2015)

So I just recently made the move to Fort Belvoir VA from south Korea for my med board. I've had about 2 weeks solid of from the gym and actually feel great. Caught up on sleep. Adapted to the time difference. Eating is slowly getting on track as I get settled into my new place. Today was my first workout. 

Back/shoulders
bb rows (quick eccentric and a squeeze up  and slight 2 second hold before releasing)
6x3 @ 135

Pullups
3x12 @ bw

Seated cable rows
1x12 @ 140
2x10 @ 160

Close grip pulldowns 
1x15 @ 125
1x18 @ 125

Seated DB press
1x12 @ 50
1x10 @ 50
1x9 @ 50

Upright rows
2x10 @ 80

Cable laterals
2x15 @ 10

Arms were fried by the time I got to my shoulders but I actually felt my shoulders being forced to work considering my arms were so fatigued. All in all good workout.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 12, 2015)

welcome


----------



## bugman (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice job.  Keep up the good work, and welcome to your new home.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome, post up, make friends.


----------



## trentd (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks everybody for the warm welcomes. Today was leg day.  I wasn't pleased with how it went, my legs feel thrashed but I just feel like I didn't do enough. I understand it's mostly mental and I'm still getting use to this whole disorder thing but nonetheless here it is. 

Calf raise/leg press
180x25/180x15
270x20/270x15
360x12/360x15

Leg ext 
150x20
170x15
190x15

Romanian deadlift
3x12 @ 135

Seated calf raise
80x30
95x25
110x20
125x15

That's all I could get through before I  was tripping over my legs even with using a cane.  Numbers are terrible compared to my old ones, but that's the old me. This is the  new me.


----------



## trentd (Mar 13, 2015)

Also,  I train legs twice a week is another reason this looks light on exercises. Plus,  I am backing off on some ham dominate exercises for a few weeks because my hams and glutes take over on pretty much every lower body exercise I do haha. I have a donk because of


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2015)

Glad you started a log trentd.  What kind of things do you avoid on leg days with you balance issues? I see you did RDL. I am assuming squats are out? Anything else?


----------



## trentd (Mar 13, 2015)

Squats are out. I perform anything that has the ability to catch the weight in case my brain to body MOJO goes out. I do RDLs in the smith because of my lack of balance so if I start to fall back as long as I hold on I won't go anywhere. if you have any ideas I am absolutely open to suggestion.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2015)

trentd said:


> Squats are out. I perform anything that has the ability to catch the weight in case my brain to body MOJO goes out. I do RDLs in the smith because of my lack of balance so if I start to fall back as long as I hold on I won't go anywhere. if you have any ideas I am absolutely open to suggestion.


Let me think about it... I will follow this and see what you are doing and maybe there is or isn't a way to improve.


----------



## trentd (Mar 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Let me think about it... I will follow this and see what you are doing and maybe there is or isn't a way to improve.



Fair enough. Thanks in advance for the help and the motivation in general.  When I get a chance I'll post some pictures of my current standing; composition wise.


----------



## trentd (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm lacking in the calves department.  From the front they look decent but from behind they look non existent. But this is my base I'm working with.  I weighed at 172 today. 2 years ago I weighed 135.


----------



## mickems (Mar 13, 2015)

trentd said:


> Also,  I train legs twice a week is another reason this looks light on exercises. Plus,  I am backing off on some ham dominate exercises for a few weeks because my hams and glutes take over on pretty much every lower body exercise I do haha. I have a donk because of



Do yourself a favor, don't mention you have a donk on here or you will be required to provide noodz.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 13, 2015)

you look great!!!!! legs look better than a lot of youngins


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome to the Underground.  You have a decent base to pack on some moooselllls!


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 13, 2015)

welcome !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trentd (Mar 13, 2015)

mickems said:


> Do yourself a favor, don't mention you have a donk on here or you will be required to provide noodz.



I'm not a shy one hah


----------



## trentd (Mar 13, 2015)

Also, packing on moosseeellss is definitely the goal, plus I look at it as with my disorder, the harder I work, the longer I got on my own two legs and living as independent of a life as possible.


----------



## trentd (Mar 16, 2015)

DB bench
60x5
70x5
75x5
80x3x5
With slingshot 85x5
With slingshot 90x3

Dips
Bw x 12
25x10
45x6 

Over head press
50x10
55x8
55x6 

Weighted Pullups
45x6
45x6
45x6

Camber bar curls surest with standing french press
60x10/60x10
60x10/60x10
60x10/60x10

Gave the new slingshot a try to overload my triceps and to see what it felt like pressing with it. It's different and requires some getting use to but overall I liked it. Today's workout didn't feel the best but I didn't get meals in at the right times like I wanted because of a random appointment I was made aware of at 6 this morning but oh well, it could be worse!


----------



## trentd (Mar 16, 2015)

Finally got off my butt and meal prepped for the week. Doing a quick 4 week cut to drop back down to single digit body fat. Might do 6 weeks depending on my results. Will do weekly progress photos for everyone. Then from there will be doing a very clean 4-5 month bulk.


----------



## trentd (Mar 17, 2015)

Hack squat
180x8
180x8

Leg press superset with leg press calf raises (no rest between sets)
270x10/270x15
270x10/270x12
270x10/270x10

Leg extensions superset with seated calf raises (no rest between sets)
155x20/125x20
155x15/115x15
155x12/125x12

It was a quick down and dirty leg session for me. First time doing hack squats and once again my hamstrings and glutes took total control and was fried after 2 sets. Then I may have found the holy grail for me for my legs and getting in some cardio. Supersets with absolutely no rest between them until I'm done. Legs were fried and my heart rate was definitely up. Still working up to be able to do more but if it's working then I'm not complaining.


----------



## trentd (Mar 18, 2015)

It's my off day and I'm going crazy doing nothing but I'm gonna remain in control of myself! Did the math and 5-6 lbs of body fat will put me at 8% ... so that's not a hard cut for me. 4 weeks of my extremely terrible strict diet will yield those results easily. Pretty excited to have this done and start my bulk.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 18, 2015)

trentd said:


> It's my off day and I'm going crazy doing nothing but I'm gonna remain in control of myself! Did the math and 5-6 lbs of body fat will put me at 8% ... so that's not a hard cut for me. 4 weeks of my extremely terrible strict diet will yield those results easily. Pretty excited to have this done and start my bulk.



lol, yesterday was my day off and I was jumping for joy.....wait til you get old


----------



## trentd (Mar 19, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, yesterday was my day off and I was jumping for joy.....wait til you get old



Oh trust me I feel plenty old. I just refuse to be beaten by this "disorder" ... I use to make fun of my dad for the noises he would make getting up and down now I do them 10 times worse. I need morning coffee to function. If I don't get a cigarette after a meal, someone will die. Trust me, I have old habits and feel old. My body thinks it's 18 but my brain thinks I'm 60. Generally the brain wins. But oh well. Keep grindin'


----------



## trentd (Mar 19, 2015)

DB rows
70x10
70x10
80x10

Pullups
Bwx10
Bwx10

Close grip pulldowns
120x10
120x10
140x10

Seated DB press
55x 10
55x10
55x7  (lost my brain to arm connection )

Upright rows
80x12
80x12
80x12

Forgot my straps so I went lighter than usual on DB rows. Grip strength and my overall brain to muscle connection was a major issue today but all in all I feel I got a good workout. It seems that all the right muscles are fatigued.


----------

